# Live rock question!



## Skylar (Jul 24, 2013)

So I decided I wanted to start my first salt water tank so I picked up a 55 gallon aquarium, 44 pounds of green rocks for the base of my tank, a 50 gallon filter, a 55 gallon heater. So I set up the 55 gallon tank, let it cycle for a bit, and the ph, nitrate, and nitrite leves were all good. So I was goon to buy some salt and love rock and some fish. When I got to the sore they roc commended that I buy some mollies to put in the 55 gallon along with a bit of live rock so I could build up some bacteria. So I bought 2 silvers and 2 Dalmations. I also bought 2 clowns to put into a 10 gallon tank until I could transfer them into the 55. I bought about 5 kg of live rock (2 big rocks). I put one in each tank. Iknowni need a lot more live rock for the 55, but would I be able to put the clowns in there now for like a month or so until I can buy more live rock? The tank has been cycling for a day now. Could I just have the full 5kg in the 55 gallon for now until I get more? Or would my clowns die?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If you have not gotten your salinity up in the tanks, by adding salt now, your going to recycle the tanks. As the bacteria between fresh and salt are different.
Also:
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/newbie-need-some-help-52890.html


----------



## Skylar (Jul 24, 2013)

Reefing Madness said:


> If you have not gotten your salinity up in the tanks, by adding salt now, your going to recycle the tanks. As the bacteria between fresh and salt are different.
> Also:
> http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/newbie-need-some-help-52890.html


Ok so if I add salt now, and the 4 mollies and 10lbs of live rock. Can I add my clowns if the nitrate and nitrite are gone and the ph is above 8?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You should only add fish when the cycle is complete. If not using Fully Cured Live Rock, it will take 4-6 weeks for the tank to cycle. Then you can put in the CUC, wait a week, then add the fish.


----------

